# First time ever: scientists see jets as black hole swallows a star



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

> Gamma ray bursts are produced by some of the most energetic objects in the Universe, such as stars collapsing into supernovae. NASA's Swift observatory is designed to catch these rare events as they unfold, with hardware and software that detect sudden spikes in high-energy photons and respond by pointing the main hardware at their source. In March of this year, a somewhat unusual object set off the observatory's gamma ray trigger, and then did something that the scientists running the hardware called "unheard of"—it set it off three more times in less than 48 hours.
> 
> Normally, things catch the Swift's attention by exploding, which is a one-time-only event, so the multiple triggering was already unusual. But looking through previous sweeps of the region showed that the source, called Sw 1644+57, was already present several days before setting off the trigger, and the source continued to emit prodigious X-rays for more than two weeks afterward. Also unusual was the variability of the emissions; the X-ray flux varied by a factor of two on timescales as short as 100 seconds.
> Running the numbers on an unprecedented event
> ...



That's an unbelievable amount of energy. I bet the nuclear core of the star was exposed as part of the star fell through the event horizon. It would go _*boom*_ like you wouldn't believe.

There isn't an emoticon on here to do justice to something like this.

http://arstechnica.com/science/news...ts-see-jets-as-black-hole-swallows-a-star.ars


----------



## twilyth (Jun 17, 2011)

Great article.  Thanks.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 17, 2011)

Very interesting stuff!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats nothing, both my kids combined have approximately 1800ergs of energy output at any one time. 

Interesting read though.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 17, 2011)

black hole: lets see whats for dinner today.
nearby star: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......
black hole: mehehehehehe
*nom nom nom*
black hole: that hits the spot.


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, there's something compelling about black holes isn't there? That jet spanned 3.8 _billion_ light years to get to us. 

I've called my Windows domain blackhole.tachyon.ftl  and the server is called AfterBurner.

How much cooler can you get?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 21, 2011)

a) That picture is an artists depiction just like all the rest of "black holes."
b) The description sounds very similar to a neutron star--perhaps one that isn't spinning so fast.
c) 1030 megatons doesn't impress me much considering Tsar Bomba design was capable of 100 MT.  Not something you want to be anywhere close to but, for a star of any kind, that's pretty pitiful.

If I had to guess, I'd say there was a shift or break in the crust of a fission star (never believed the black hole BS) which caused the leakage of radiation.  Perhaps a fusion star collided with it or skimmed by it exposing the molten and highly radioactive center, if only momentarily.


----------

